# Teflon Coated Knives Chisels?



## Hucklington (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello fellow carvers. I'm filleting some whiting this morning with a magnificent Martini filet knife. The knife is 2-3 times better to work with than any of the fine filet knives I've had overt the decades, and I think the primary reason is the Teflon coating on the body of the blade. It sure makes cutting through fish bodies and bone easier, is worth it just for the rust protection in my book. So the question is, have any of you seen or used carving knives or chisels with a similar coating? I can't find any online. Yes, I know a properly maintained gouge or knife shouldn't drag in the wood, and the cutting edge will always be "naked", but wouldn't practically friction free surfaces elsewhere be better?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

teflon COATED cutting tools ?? = no comment


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm sure it's great until you have to sharpen it. Bye Bye Teflon


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The first thing you do with a chisel right out of the box is to flatten the back, that would remove the teflon. It would not make a good selling point as most realize a teflon surface would have no purpose.


----------

